# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Oproep: invullen vragenlijst KU Leuven & Kom op tegen Kanker

## sara nelissen

DRINGENDE OPROEP:
WIJ HEBBEN UW MENING NODIG!

In het kader van Kom op tegen Kanker voert de School voor Massacommunicatieresearch (Dep. Sociale Wetenschappen, KU Leuven) een onderzoek uit naar hoe mensen op zoek gaan naar informatie omtrent ziekte en gezondheid. Met deze studie willen we meer te weten komen over hoe patiënten, ex-patiënten en personen zonder kankerdiagnose op zoek gaan naar informatie, aan welke informatie ze nood hebben en welke kanalen ze hiervoor gebruiken. IEDEREEN (zowel mensen met een diagnose als zonder) MAG DE VRAGENLIJST INVULLEN! Het invullen duurt ongeveer 30 minuten.

Waarom? Via dit onderzoek krijgen we een beeld van hoe er in de toekomst duidelijk over kanker kan worden gecommuniceerd. Dit is bijzonder belangrijke informatie voor o.a. ziekenhuizen, dokters, campagnemakers,  Deze studie kan echter enkel slagen als zoveel mogelijk mensen deelnemen. ECHT ELKE RESPONDENT IS DUS VAN BELANG. Wij hebben uw mening dus nodig en hopen van harte dat u even tijd wil vrijmaken voor het invullen van de vragenlijst. Bovendien maakt u ook kans om filmtickets te winnen!

Hoe? Via de online vragenlijst of mail/schrijf ons en wij bezorgen u een papieren versie.

http://soc.kuleuven.be/kanker

([email protected] of via Sara Nelissen, Departement Sociale Wetenschappen, Parkstraat 45, KU Leuven Box 3603, 3000 Leuven, tel.: 016/32.31.09)

----------

